# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Geen menstruatie door YAZ?

## marietje64

Sinds september gebruik ik de nieuwe pil YAZ. De eerste 2 maanden ben ik gewoon ongesteld geworden, daarna, op een spatje na, niet meer.
Voor de zekerheid een paar keer een zwangerschapstest gedaan, maar die waren allemaal negatief.

Zou het kunnen dat je door deze pil helemaal niet meer ongesteld wordt?

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

het lijkt me erg stug dat je door die pil niet ongesteld meer zou worden, heb je de bijsluiter goed gelezen? 
Of heb je misschien de laatste tijd veel stress? dit blijkt ook 1 van de oorzaken van het uitblijven van de menstruatie te zijn. Misschien is er hier verder nog een nuttig iemand die ook de pil YAZ gebruikt,

liefs,

----------


## marietje64

Ik ben even bij de huisarts geweest en 'geen menstruatie' is een van de bijwerkingen.

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

okee mooi, weet je nu tenminste zeker waar het aan ligt!
al had ik echt geen flauw idee dat geen menstruatie krijgen een bijwerking van die pil is, nja weet ik het nu, heb ik ook weer iets geleerd :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## Lydia69

Ben blij dit te lezen. Heb na jaren Trinordiol gebruikt te hebben, Trigynon gekregen. Hiervan had ik veel bijwerkingen. Overgestapt op Yazz en na 4 maanden geen menstruatie maakte ik me toch wat zorgen.

----------


## Oki07

Ik slikte Qlaira en had na drie maanden ook nooit meer bloedverlies. Best handig hoor. Al vroeg ik me de eerste keren ook wel af of het klopte en heb ik twee zwangerschapstesten gedaan.

----------

